# Nature's Miracle Cage cleaner????



## Poppy_the_hedgie (Nov 14, 2016)

Hi.  I was at the store today getting some more cat food for both Poppy and my kitties. I saw that Nature's Miracle Cage cleaner was on sale so I thought I would get a spray bottle to try. Does anyone know if this is safe for hedgehogs? Does anyone have any experience with it? I was thinking of using it to clean her wheel. If it's not safe for Poppy I can probably just use it on cat hairball stains!  It seems like my life revolves around hedgehog poop and cat vomit! Lol. Thank you!


----------



## Poppy_the_hedgie (Nov 14, 2016)

Just trying to bump this thread up as I am running low on my vinegar solution so curious if this is safe to use.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Comments on the Amazon page mention it has a strong smell. I haven't used it, but I wouldn't suggest it. If you'd like to switch to something besides vinegar, I'd go with chlorhexidine, which can be bought on Amazon. One jug will last you years as you dilute it for use. It has a mild pleasant smell & is really effective as a cleaner. It's also animal safe - it's used for skin infections in lots of animals.


----------



## Poppy_the_hedgie (Nov 14, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## Lopi (Apr 11, 2017)

Poppy_the_hedgie said:


> Thank you!


It is perfectly safe. It's what my vet suggested after I complained that vinegar smells terrible to me, (my hedgehog agrees, she snorts and sneezes when being put in her area after a cleaning, even with an hour to let the smell go away).

The only thing is, if your hedgehog doesn't like the "scent" (I believe they have linen and mountain fresh) then you shouldn't use it, as your hog will be upset (but not in danger of poison).

Good news though, if you like how it performs for cleaning, they sell an unscented version on amazon!

Oh, and it really does work well. It breaks down urine crystals like vinegar does, which is the only way to get rid of anything that's been pee'd on. Soap just won't cut it when it comes to pee, the crystals need to be broken up to eliminate the odor.


----------

